# Whiskey wood.....



## etcher1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Has anybody ever used an old whiskey barrel wood to smoke with?
I think I can get a few for free.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 21, 2009)

Make sure the outside hasn't been treated with anything too funky and give it a rip.


----------



## jak757 (Dec 21, 2009)

I've never tried it -- but have heard of others using old whiskey and wine barrels for smoking.  I think most are oak -- which is god stuff.  And well "seasoned" with spirits.  Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## raceyb (Dec 21, 2009)

There are a few posts in the SMF that discuss this.  If you can get your hands on free barrels, by all means, do it. There are companies on the web that also sell whickey barrel staves cut up for smoking purposes.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 21, 2009)

Ive used the chopped up Jack Daniels oak casks on occasion.  Expensive, but they give a nice taste.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2009)

In have heard of smoking with wine barrels and maybe some whiskey barrel wood so if you can get them for free give it a shot like the others here have said and let us know.


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 21, 2009)

If I am not mistaken the are Jack Daniels barrels.


----------



## treegje (Dec 22, 2009)

go for it,You will not regret it


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 22, 2009)

casks/barrels, its all good.  love smoking with oak,  but oak that had Jack in it is even better.


----------



## camocook (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought a small bag at K-Mart last year just to try it..I like it. Don't remember the price but I know it was too much.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 8, 2010)

I love the Jack D's chips. Sack goes for about $6 around here, about twice the price of same size sack of other woods. 

I also like to use the Tabasco chips when I can find them.

Don't waste your time or $$ on the Budweiser chips, they're just plain beechwood that they tell you to soak in beer instead of water!


----------



## rio_grande (Jan 8, 2010)

I got a bag of the jack daniels for christmas, they are in the smoker now smoking a bristet, cb and goat shoulder. Pretty dang expensive


----------



## fourthwind (Jan 8, 2010)

Love the JD oak chips.  I have used them on beef, pork, and chicken.  The smell coming out of your smoker is enough to drive you crazy.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 9, 2010)

try the Jack Daniels Briquettes,  they dont have chipped up pieces of the oak casks, they have chunks of the casks mixed in the bag.  

I am typically a lump charcoal guy, but adding some of these briquettes, and the chinks of oak makes for some good flavor


----------



## kookie (Jan 9, 2010)

I have used the Jack Daneils pellets and they were good and nice taste.


----------



## peanut72 (Jan 25, 2010)

I was just wondering about this this afternoon on my way home, and have now found my answer.  I live in the bourbon capital of the world and might have to hit up some of the distilleries around here and see if one of them will cough up a barrel.  I used to have a contact at Four Roses who gave me two some time ago, but havent talked to him in a while.  Maybe its time for a visit.  We also have Jim Beam, Makers Mark, Heaven Hill and Barton brands close by.

What about the charred insides of the barrel.  At Four Roses, where they drain the barrels there is a large pile of the charred inside of the barrel that pours out as the barrel empties.  Can this be mixed in with the charcoal as well.  not too sure well it would burn.

Another question, will burning staves/charcoal from the barrels have any affect on temps as it burns off the alcohol in the wood?  Im thinking that if you add very much it may burn a little hotter

Sorry, didnt mean to hijack the post.

Todd


----------



## moltenone (Jan 25, 2010)

it's all good to use,the alcohol on the wood will evaporate before you use it.


good luck 

MARK


----------



## ballagh (Mar 12, 2010)

I use the JD chips and chunks all the time.  I love the taste it gives the meat, and the smell while it is in the smoker is amazing!!!!!!  Love using it with Briskets and butts.  I need to call our local templeton Rye distiller and see if they will let any go.  been thinking about calling the wine makers are here to see if I could get ahold of one of their barrells.  not sure if they reuse them or not????

go for it...you will love it and so will your neighbors :)


----------

